# My Fan Tail



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

This is one of my Fantail Pigeons (Yellow tail mark)

hope you like it


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks great! Beautiful bird


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice looking bird.ARE they strictly for show fantails or do people loft fly them also?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Gurbir & Jeff

it's a show bird 
it can't fly well, cause of its tail


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

I thought as much as when i was younger a neighbour had some and all they used to do was sit on his roof.I rarely saw them in flight.I should imagine they would be easy targets for the dreaded birds of prey.They truly are beautiful pigeons though.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah Jeff

I enjoy watching these birds with fantasy moving every day


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

like the color........Thanks for sharing


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Mary
Hi Chilangz

Thank you for your comments


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

YES, yes I do like it.... wish I had a pair of those... way pretty!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, all I can say is that you have exceptionally beautiful birds!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Doveone52

thank you for your nice comment, it makes me proud


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

i once had the same type with body color white
and fan black
we call them black tailed fantails


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you Avian and Msfreebird


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice bird, I might being getting some fantails.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Catmicky


Fantails are nice birds to keep, you'll enjoy watching them


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Fantails are very amusing and fun to watch. I don't show mine.
Their great entertainment and relaxing just to sit with them


----------

